# First babies of 2008



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I though you all may enjoy these.
First the sire and dam.










GSAS-08-01










GSAS-08-02










GSAS-08-03










GSAS-08-04










GSAS-08-05










GSAS-08-06










GSAS-08-07










GSAS-08-08










GSAS-08-09










GSAS-08-10










GSAS-08-11










GSAS-08-12










GSAS-08-13










GSAS-08-14










GSAS-08-15










Enjoy!

Greg


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

wow!...they are beautiful!!!....are those difficult to breed?....looks like you got a good batch of babies


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

FANTASTIC!!









Looks like a nice, healthy bunch of babies you have there! Momma must be proud.







What's the gestation period for chondros? And how do you gauge looks on these fantastic animals since they go through such dynamic colour changes as they progress in age?

One day - I keep telling myself - one day I will have one of these amazing snakes. And then one will lead to two... three... five... ten... haha. But then again you've already warned me about that haven't you?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Where the hell does the red color come from with those Green parents?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome babies .... GTP babies are red and yellow and trurn green ... but greg does designer morphs and so im not sure if he has gotten any differnet cools. maybe his albino one


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Quick answers to the questions above, getting them to breed is not too hard.

But getting good eggs, hatching the eggs and establishing the babies can be a hoot.

The gravid females gestate the eggs for 40 to 42 days past ovulation then it take 49 to 54 days in the incubator to hatch out the babies.

As stated the babies of Morelia Viridis are both bright yellow and various shades of red and brown.
The male in the very 1st pic is a designer blue line animal and he only produces red babies.

The albino is not mine <well in my dreams it is> but I do not own it I was just able to photograph it for my friend Trooper Walsh.

This sire has produced for me before with a completely unrelated female and still produces high blue animals.

The female in the above pic has lineage that matches the sires along with some fresh blood so the potential is there for some extreme animals as these babies morph into there adult colors.

Wish me luck with the feedings!

Greg


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Let us know how many times you get bitten.









Oh. And if you find you have too many... I know this guy in Canada who would be more than happy to thin out your heard for ya.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

/\ /\ /\ likewise i would love for u to drop some of your animals off for me as well


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What's the bloody stuff on the 09 pic?

Those are awesome snakes! Makes me want some chondros!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

It's the sac from the egg, How much do you sell these for if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the hatchlings! All the best in getting them feeding!







Since we are all up here in Canada I thought that to save you the trouble of making three shipments (Mettle, dark FrOsT and myself), just send them to me and I will distribute the snakes accordingly


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

lovely babies. These are some of my favorite snakes. But cost will probably keep me from owning any soon. My uncle breeds boas, but said these bite to hard for him to want to mess with them. He made it sound pretty bad.... Like hitting the bone bad..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopefully Greg doesn't mind me posting $ amounts. But I believe he told me around $3,000/ea for these particular babies.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope no worries about the prices at all!

As for being aggressive , na not so much i have some that can be snappy but no worse than
some other species.

And yes the yoke stalk can be seen in pic #09 it is sort of lie what you had when you where a baby! LOL

I know these may be a bit out of reach for some but if some one in CA was interested I do have means of shipping them north, it just takes about 6 months to work through the paper work.
But I would be more than happy to do so.

I am also cooking another clutch of chondro eggs, this next group of babies will be between $700 and $1200 depending hatch color and appearance


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Why does hatchling color matter in price? Especially since they grow out of it. I can understand the lineage these snakes have but just for temerary color I am having trouble understanding, any insights would be welcome, and congrats on the babies, you must be proud.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

To explain the higher prices on reds, most all the designer morphs have been bred out as reds.
Not sure why but the only designer morph that you would be looking for yellow babies from is high yellow and albino.

It is quite common for red young from designer type pairings to command more money because of the above.

Greg


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If you breed 2 different colored ones, will the babies likely be somewhere inbetween, or is it a het for this het for that, figure out your punnet squares thing?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ill keep that in mind, i just ordered a few snakes and when my funds go back up and if i have the space ill let you know  love to get one or two one day


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I want one.. Post Me pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome.... how much


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ICEE said:


> awsome.... *how much*


If you read the thread you'll find out.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

How are the babies comming along?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

eddyhead said:


> How are the babies comming along?


All the babies have had a meal but there are several that will make me old getting them going.
Then there are several that have had 2 and 3 meals so it is what it is.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg Stephens said:


> How are the babies comming along?


All the babies have had a meal but there are several that will make me old getting them going.
Then there are several that have had 2 and 3 meals so it is what it is.
[/quote]
thats good, they are such beautiful snakes, i just wish they were a little more docile


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> If you breed 2 different colored ones, will the babies likely be somewhere inbetween, or is it a het for this het for that, figure out your punnet squares thing?


Must have missed this question, but I'm pretty curious. Like if someone got a high priced colored morph, and a regular, would all the babies have some duller color, or would they all look regular, but be het for the cool color?

will the blue and green pairing produce greenish blue babies?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> If you breed 2 different colored ones, will the babies likely be somewhere inbetween, or is it a het for this het for that, figure out your punnet squares thing?


Must have missed this question, but I'm pretty curious. Like if someone got a high priced colored morph, and a regular, would all the babies have some duller color, or would they all look regular, but be het for the cool color?

will the blue and green pairing produce greenish blue babies?
[/quote]

Jay,
It really depends on the genetics of both the sire and dam, if both animals have matching blue blood,
then you are more likely to produce blue adults.
With chondros it isn't like het for this or that it is about refinement of blood/genetics.
One last thing some animals like my male tend to be more potent when it comes to how the phenotype
is expressed in his offspring.
In 2006 I paired him to a F1 Aru female and got all red babies which morphed into either high blue animals or animals with strong blue markings and highlights.
Hope that answers your question!

Greg


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yup, thats answers my question.


----------

